#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Казахстан >  > > >  >  >  Лекция Философия Тибетского Буддизма в Алматы, 25 января 19-30

## PemaTania

Тема:
25.01 схоластиче​ская философия тибетского буддизма в Алматы

Буддизм, возникнув в обстановке насыщенного разными "предложениями" философском "рынке" Индии, предлагает уникальную систему, включающую в себя все небуддийские и буддийские взгляды в качестве обозначений различных областей на универсальной "карте ума".
В тибетском буддизме философия представляет собой иерархию доктрин (санскр. siddhanta, тиб. grub mtha' bzhi: Вайбхашика, Саутрантика, Читтаматра и Мадхьямака), ведущую адепта от представлений, близких мировоззрению обычного человека, к пониманию истиной природы вещей.

Лекцию прочтёт Владислав Ермолин - переводчик и преподаватель тибетского языка и буддийской философии в Международном Буддийском Институте Кармапы (Нью-Дели) и Институте Тибетских и Азиатских Исследований (Испания). Владислав - практикующий буддист тибетской традиции Карма-Кагью, ученик Ламы Оле Нидала.

Лекция состоится в чайхане-кофейне Golden Buddha http://vkontakte.ru/goldenbuddha, Тулебаева, 65А, в ТД "Сымбат" (ст. метро Жибек Жолы).

Вход свободный 
Начало: 25 января в 17:30
http://vkontakte.ru/event34405916

Вопросы по телефону +77059008290

----------

